# cost?



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi again,
I was wondering if i was going to buy a 35 hex aquarium from my lfs for $312 how much would the rest of the stuff be including a aquarium (for a reef tank) not including the cost of food!

Thx,
direlime
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

you're talking big bux for a reef tank unless you plan on doing FOWLR. I have a 2.5G with only 2 corals and its costed me over $150 not including food


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

ok how much is live rock, sand? approximatly?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

it all depends where are are, where you get it, and what type it is.

I got it locally from my LFS, fiji rock, and it was $5.99/pound.

I also used live aragonite which was $30 for a 20 pound bag


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

justintrask said:


> it all depends where are are, where you get it, and what type it is.
> 
> I got it locally from my LFS, fiji rock, and it was $5.99/pound.
> 
> I also used live aragonite which was $30 for a 20 pound bag


LR ranges anyway from 3$-6$, depending on what kind, cured or non-cured, and of course the seller, and will easily be one of the most costly part of your tank. LS is around 1.50-2$ a pound.

Iw ould also reconsider doing a hex tnak. It is quite deep, and light can only penetrate so far. If you have the space, a shallower tank might be a little better, but if not, make sure your lighting is suitable and you have the corals placed at the correct depths. But I would rather someone else chime in on that... Not sure if 2' is considered "deep" for a reef


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree. When comes a time you want to update your lights, you won't find one to fit for a hex shaped tank. If I were you, get at least a 55gal. tank. It's more forgiving and you can do just about anything. Some folk spend spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars upkeeping a SW aquarium.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We aren't kidding about this. If you try to get by on the cheap with a reef tank, it will fail.
Hex tanks are a royal pain for reefs, too.

How much? You'll need about 2 lbs of rock per gallon, so it adds up in a hurry. If you don't have the right lights, all that money will be wasted because without the right light, your rock will wither and rot. Lights and rock are your biggest expenses, and they're huge. After that, the rest is cheap.

The very first thing you need is/are a/some good book/books on the subject. This is one thing you don't want to try until you absolutely know what you're doing.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh i know it will fail. I just don't have alot of money. Maybe starting with a FOWLR or maybe a fish only tank to start and then upgrade as I go along. I have read that larger tanks are more forgiving and I also didn't think that hex tank were that deep, but I must listen to your advice considering I would rather not lose alot of money becuase I cheaped out! Thats kinda ironic eh. I will lose lots of money because I cheaped out. Ha Ha. I also realize I will have to study alot because I have already heard a couple of stories of people losing tanks because of faulty information or they simply didn't learn enough about them. So I will be extreamly careful If I decide to do this.

:fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, hallelujah!
That's not the typical response we tend to get around here; usually it's more like, "well, you guys are all saying something I don't want to hear, so you must all be wrong. Therefore, I'll just do what I want."
Later, of course, they come crying for help.
It's good to see someone actually paying attention for a change. Keep it up, and you'll do just fine.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh well then newbies around here mustn't be very smart because I knew from the beginning that a saltwater aquarium would be a huge investment and that I had to do it right the first time! Well the only thing I can do is continue to save up my money and while I'm at it research my little butt off... 

:fish:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank god for a reasonable newbie. You guys are few and far between. 

Best advice is to read and then read some more. But be aware that for all the great resources out there, there is plenty of not-so-good information. Try to check over your sources to be sure you're getting the best possible information.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

I know i must research from other posts and from other peoples advice. I still don't realize how someone can be so careless when going into a huge investment such as a saltwater aquarium. It is sad to hear how people like me are so few because I am probably going to be successful because of my carefulness!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We have some other guys here who also went about it the right way, and while it took them about a year, the results have been well worth it. Diligence really pays off in this hobby.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

No doubt. As I said before, why waste alot of your money to see nothing but disaster and devistation. Hey, would it be better to start with a fish only and then add live rock, live sand and eventually corals after a while, or is it better to start as a FOWLR so i can use the Live Rock as a filter? Just asking! 

:fish: :fish:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Start as a FOWLR. The liverock will also help the tank cycle faster.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Make sure you have good filtration for a FOWLR. usually FOWLR inhabitants usually have hefty bio-loads. Unless you are planning on just getting regular reef fish and no coral due to lighting issues. Even with a hex tank if you have atleast power compacts and decent ambient lighting from the room which lights the tank, you should be able to do some of the lower light corals.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought a FOWLR was better. A protein skimmer is enough of a filter for a FOWLR and eventually a Reef Tank right? 

As well, I was thinking of doing a 40 gallon instead of a 35 hex, would it still be a good decision(meaning would it still be forgiving enough for a beginner?  )
:fish: :fish:


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has looked at my previous question but can someone please anwser it! Thanks


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I went against advice and started smaller, but a lot of people told me to start off with a 40G for my first saltwater, so I am assuming that's the answer you will get from people


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup, 40 gallon is a good size. ANd yes also to your original question, assuming you dont over stock and have plenty of live rock and sand.


----------

